# Summer lean bulk log . . . low dose test/NPP.



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

Just started a cycle of test/NPP . . .

Test en 125mg/wk 7 weeks

NPP 350mg/wk 6 weeks

HCG 500IU/wk 8 weeks

PCT

Still deciding between toremifene/tamox/clomid

Also have arimidex/prami on hand for estro/prolactin sides.

I am keeping the test low as I suffer from MPB, hopefully I'll be able to avoid libido issues with the deca. Just want to keep a log off my injection days, side effects, use of any ancillaries on cycle.


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

Start date; 13/07/10

Weight 12'7

Bodyfat 10-12%

Test 0.2ml; 50mg

NPP 0.8ml; 80mg

No ancillaries as yet, painless injection.


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

Date; 16/07/10

Weight not measured

Same doses as previous. Nipples feel a little sensitive, probably the wind and paranoia, morning boners haven't been as strong. Will probably start arimidex once it arrives in the post.


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

Thought i'd upload a starting pic, bf estimations welcome . . .


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

looking good, id say your bf% guess is pretty much spot on, will be good to see your gains, not enough people put before and after pics when starting a cycle.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

im not surprised your morning woods weaker than usual with your test to npp ratio mate.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

deffo lower than 12-14 ^^^^^^^^


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

id say bang on 10% maybe even slightly under however would depend on back and legs


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

looking good mate, look bigger than 12'7 how tall are you?, good luck with it


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

look a good 12 and a half stone like. Bf around 10% i reckon. You short mate?


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

thanks guys . . .



Baz R said:


> im not surprised your morning woods weaker than usual with your test to npp ratio mate.


its one of my concerns with this cycle, although I had a dream about my ex this morning (best **** ever!) and i had a rock hard boner so may have been in my head before.



warren_1987 said:


> looking good mate, look bigger than 12'7 how tall are you?, good luck with it


yeah 12'7 is my pre-breakfast morning weight, creeps up quite a bit during the day but thanks bro.



RyanClarke said:


> look a good 12 and a half stone like. Bf around 10% i reckon. You short mate?


I'm just under 5'11, 10% sounds good i'll take that all day long.

I reckon the strenght gains on this stuff will be crazy, i've been pushing 34's on shoulder press and yesterday I picked up the 38's like they were paper weights, got them up with no spot as well. 2nd injection is a little sore/bruised after, no heat or redness but i must of moved the pin around a bit, not so good on the right side. Will keep you posted on everything.


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

Date; 19/07/10

Third jab; painless

Weight; not measured

Nipples seem okay, libido seems higher than normal which I am very happy about, still not counting my chickens yet though. Also still able to sustain erections. Balls have definately shrunk somewhat, HCG and liquidex has arrived so debating starting that with my next jab.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

following this mate looks interesting,,,,,,,,,,i think youve missed summer though lol


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

Baz R said:


> following this mate looks interesting,,,,,,,,,,i think youve missed summer though lol


i have left it a little late I know, but I'm sure the sun will still be out in sept. it better be anyway, got a music festival in isle of wight which i mugged off ibiza for.


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

Date; 22/07/10

Fourth jab

Weight; 12'10 (up 3 pounds probably little water weight)

Started hcg today subq at 500iu every 6 days, plus arimidex 0.25mg every 3 days. Still not 100% on the dosing/schedule on both these ancillaries, continuing my research tonight. Going to train chest tonight hoping for some pb's on bench/dumbell press, COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

One of my nipples seemed a little puffy last few days so have started nolva at 10mg ed until the adex stabilises, not sure how long it will take at such a low dose though (0.25 e3d)? Sure I am just being paranoid but better safe than sorry I feel.

11 days in now, jumped on the scales this morning and am up 5 pounds, some noticeable vascularity in the gym as well so all good on that front. Libido is remaining high and am still got good morning boners, just the nip paranioa to contend with.


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

Date; 25/07/10

5th Jab, going to pre-load another 5 tonight.

Nothinig major to report really, change hcg protocol slightly, 250iu e3d instead of 500 e6d, 500 seemed to make me little lethargic. Balls have pumped up a little but not full size, guess it might take another week. No more gyno symptoms than previsuoly mentioned, not sure when to drop the nolva and just run with the adex . . . been on adex week now but low dose 0.25 e3d, might give it another week of nolva makesure the adex has stabilised.


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

Date; 28/07/10

6th jab

Weight; 13 stone

I'm two weeks in now, was hoping for a little more weight gain, and the initial strength gains have plateu'd. Although will be going for more pb's tonight so will see.

Can't seem to get the gyno woes out of my head, am sure it is in my head. My right nip seems a little more puffy than the other, but its not sore until I keep fiddling with it! Have upped my adex to 0.5mg e3d to try combat some facial bloat, still on nolva 10mg ed as a precautionary measure against the psychological gyno, trying to ween myself off that though.

Gonna do some more reaserch into NPP and gains . . . may consider upping the dose a little as have some spare or extending cycle depending on research.


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

31/07/10 7th Jab

03/08/10 8th Jab

06/08/10 9th Jab

Gains seemed to have come to a hault at 13 stone, still 14 pounds up which I'm quite happy with, seems to be quite dry to, strength continues to rise.

Still running adex 0.5 ed and prami 0.5 ed, gyno symptoms have subsided somewhat, though right nip is still little puffy/sensitive. Getting bloodwork done this week to identify culprit.

HCG bumped to 750iu balls are now in check.


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

9/08/10 10th jab

12/08/10 11th jab

15/08/10 12th jab

Nothing much to report, found my sweet spot with the adex 0.5 ed, still killing my sex drive though. Prami still at 0.5, not sure if its really needed, prob helping with boners, although failed to get it up the other night. Might try some pt-141 soon.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

A bit more test should sort the bedroom issues out

Upping the Prami may help the nips too


----------



## richtries (May 17, 2009)

xpower said:


> A bit more test should sort the bedroom issues out
> 
> Upping the Prami may help the nips too


 not really sure if the nip issue is prog or prolactin . . . don't think its estro related as i have stopped the npp now and am just on test low dose with 0.25 ed adex. tried to get bloods done but the gp wouldn't have it.

18/08/10 13th jab

21/08/10 14th jab

Ok i have stopped the npp after 6 weeks as thats the original length of time I was going to run it, plus the gains seemed to have tailed off. I don't know if its that or the fact I have dropped the adex, but my sex drive has picked up. Now I am just running 100-125 per week of test, i'm toying with the idea of doing this for two weeks then running the remains of the npp (4 weeks) as a bulker to carry some weight through the off season, then try hold onto to all of this weight naturally through the winter as opposed to time off and another cycle. This would make the cycle 12 wks with a two week gap in the npp. Also I want to experiment a bit further into what is causing these nipple issues, try running no prami this time to rule out prolactin, or vica versa with the adex, obviously keeping both on hand.

Oh yeah, weight is still sustained at 13 stone even on keto diet approx 2750 calories, looking more ripped.


----------

